# Clevland 29/7



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,

If anyone is interested in targeting Snapper and other reef species my wife & I will be hitting Cleveland on Sunday afternoon around 2.30pm.

I will be in a white Falcon Station wagon and yellow/lime swing double, meet at the boat ramp about 750 metres from the point itself 2 - 2.30pm.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

There are rumors that an 8kg snapper was picked up there the other week - unsure if that was legit or BS - who knows.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

How long will you stay out for? Bait or SP's? Was thinking of going solo somewhere this arvo but might meet up and learn about a new spot.

[edit] Bugger, just realised this was for yesterday?

So how did you go?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi - no today, my bad.

I was going to use baits, and try some new SP's I just picked up from Mossops. The guy who sold them to me used them to pick up 30 Squire/ Snapper at Peel.

However I always take an array of lures to be ready.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I should see you there then. I drive a white hyundai accent and I will have my espri on top. Don't know the area though so hope I can find the ramp. Looks pretty easy on the map. I will leave home at 1ish to get there by 2 easy.


----------

